# Wildlife harassment on the river



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Must make them feel really tough to harass animals that can't fight back. Perhaps an encounter with Ursus americanus would turn out differently....

May have had abuse of people and/or animals as a normal in their lives.

Respect was not a part of their lives.

No rationale, just a nickels worth of "Why?"

Consider reporting incidents to the ranger or law enforcement...you're not the bad guy, just taking a step to protect the innocent.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

2tomcat2 said:


> Consider reporting incidents to the ranger or law enforcement...you're not the bad guy, just taking a step to protect the innocent.


Actually, I did. There was a DOW ranger at Rancho, and I did report it.

We also got pictures of the dog chasing the birds. My wife had her long lens and we got pretty clear pictures of the boat and one or two of the passengers. This was as the birds were trying to get away from the boat.

The ranger gave us her card and asked us to send her the pics. I haven't decided yet if I will.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Beardance42 said:


> The ranger gave us her card and asked us to send her the pics. I haven't decided yet if I will.


Dew it!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Absolutely send them!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Totally agree. Wildlife harassment is unacceptable. I encourage you to send the photos to the authorities.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

What is it about the upper C that attracts this demographic? You know the type: the chisel your name in a tree when shitting in the bushes while they "dispose" of their bottles and cans in the fire ring type.... The day that this stretch becomes permitted, where are all these ignorant assholes going to go boat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Send the pics.

Part of the magic of floating is seeing wildlife.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Post the pictures here, I know a few assholes, maybe I'll recognize them.


----------



## phillersk (Apr 24, 2006)

Beardance42 said:


> The ranger gave us her card and asked us to send her the pics. I haven't decided yet if I will.



Please send CPW the pictures. If you want to help change things, this is your chance.


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

That's messed up. Post the pic is my vote. And thanks for another reminder of why I quit floating the Upper C.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Please don't post the photos here. They will be removed. We can't have random hostility possible towards these individuals due to something posted on the Buzz..... but please send them to the authorities. They will hopefully follow up and issue appropriate citations.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

lmyers said:


> Please don't post the photos here. They will be removed. We can't have random hostility possible towards these individuals due to something posted on the Buzz..... but please send them to the authorities. They will hopefully follow up and issue appropriate citations.


Thanks Logan. Yes, please send the photos to the DOW and the rangers and let's hope that the slow, clanking wheels of justice serve the offending party an appropriate punishment. Despite folks' good intentions, please don't provide the fodder for vigilante actions based on internet hearsay.

-AH


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I rassed the hell out of the trout on browns last weekend!!!! Whoohoo got 13 on Saturday alone!:-D


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

Beardance42 said:


> Actually, I did. There was a DOW ranger at Rancho, and I did report it.
> 
> We also got pictures of the dog chasing the birds. My wife had her long lens and we got pretty clear pictures of the boat and one or two of the passengers. This was as the birds were trying to get away from the boat.
> 
> The ranger gave us her card and asked us to send her the pics. I haven't decided yet if I will.


Quite confused why you wouldn't send the photos since it was worthy of a rant? Photo and video evidence is second only to the officer observing those actions in person. A license plate number at the ramp would have been nice!


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

melted_ice said:


> Quite confused why you wouldn't send the photos since it was worthy of a rant? Photo and video evidence is second only to the officer observing those actions in person. A license plate number at the ramp would have been nice!


Well, we talked it over and we're going to send them. My reluctance was only, like I said, I don't like being an enforcer or an informant, but I do agree this is worthwhile. 

As far as license plate at the ramp - um, there were about 400 license plates up there on Saturday.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

Done.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I ran into some white trash doing that shit up there a few weeks ago, too. Same thing, egging on the dog to chase what seemed like a wounded goose. My wife convinced me to mind my own business against my wishes. Glad you got photos and reported to DOW.


----------

